

Composer & Symfony & Buzz - Oh, My - jmadsen
http://codebyjeff.com/blog/2013/04/composer-symfony-buzz-oh-my

======
jmadsen
More exciting title than "Creating an extensible API wrapper with Symfony
OptionResolver components and the Buzz curl library", which is what it is
really about.

Php coding, a medium to advanced level of experience probably required

